# Question on taxidermy videos



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I am a beginner in taxidermy and i am wondering if the duck and deer video on taxidermy.net will teach me everything I need to know on mounting.

Or, Do you guys recommend a different video


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

No video is going to teach you everything. My experience is that just about every "how to manual" has some omitions. I think it's a good place to start though.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Rick :beer:


----------

